# Enable Hidden Menu and Dialer Codes



## Adrynalyne

As many of you probably noticed, there is no dialer code to unlock the hidden menus and options provided by other dialer codes. 
This requires a touchwiz rom (that includes HiddenMenu.apk). It should work on stock, unrooted devices as well.

There are three steps: 
1. install APK, it can be sideloaded. 
2. Hit menu key and enable dialer codes and hidden menu. 
3. Use dialer codes or the included Hidden Menu shortcut (I think the dialer codes cover more options).


----------



## DXjunkie

Thank you for posting this!


----------

